# DIY Canister - Actually Cheaper?



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

G'day,
Being the ever curious type - I'm always looking for ways to do things myself. Having fun and maybe even saving some money in the process...

My question is - by the time you consider proper media - is a DIY canister filter really any cheaper? Sure - you can build the filter with a really good pump for about $150 to $200. For that I'm thinking a 3 foot pipe, fittings, hoses, and a 700-900 gph inline pump (most of the cost). But then you have to fill it with about 6 to 8 liters of media. That's another $150 to $200.

Now if you buy an FX6 or an Eheim Pro 3 2075 - you're in for about $350 - including the media that comes with it.

Am I missing something or does DIY and over-the-counter run about the same $$$?

Sean.
P.S. My $$$s are in CAD.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have 3 of the old FX5's. I had to buy media for them, and it is a wash long run since it has to be replaced periodically. You can DIY the media. Some people use plastic scrubbies. They do work but have to be unclogged after a while. You do not need the expense of an inline air cooled pump, since freshwater will need to be heated anyway and the submerged pumps warm the water as they cool themselves. As long as you scheme to get your material costs down and don't have any medical expenses from inexperience with power tools or breathing in too much PVC solvent, DIY can be a lot more filter per buck.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

"medical expenses..." Oh come on! No job is complete unless you leave a little blood in the game! 

I find myself completely comfortable with the concept of a DIY canister - but not very comfortable with the notion of DIY media. Perhaps I'm believing too much of the marketing, but the amount of surface area offered by ceramic media and some of the other substances just doesn't seem easily duplicated with DIY media - am I wrong? When buying an off the shelf canister filter - it would seem that the included media is worth about 2/3 to 3/4 of the total cost (if bought separately).

Anybody have some thoughts on highly effective and cost efficient biological media? I'm less concerned about mechanical media - that can be swapped in and out with all kinds of suitable replacements.

Sean.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

sdboers said:


> "medical expenses..." Oh come on! No job is complete unless you leave a little blood in the game!
> 
> ....
> 
> Sean.


 It has been theorized that the Ancient Romans mixed the blood of a disposable slave or convict opcorn: as part of their still undiscovered recipe for concrete. The concrete they made back then is still superior in certain ways to anything we make today. I just meant a light hearted, maybe funny, caveat. You may have something.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

LOL... I'm gonna stop now or I'm gonna get in trouble...  My right side of the brain wrote all kinds of witty tongue in cheek comments. My left brain censored them all...

Incidentally - I may have to revise my comment on the high cost of media. I understand Matrix by Seachem is one of the better biological media choices. You can get a 4 liter pail for $46.99 CAD or a 20 liter pail for $129.99 CAD. 20 liters would fill two pretty nice sized canister filters with some spare to boot.

Sean.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

The main issue with bio filtration is the oxygen required to complete the process. A canister filter is a fairly low oxygen environment when compared with a trickle filter. So just because you're providing the bacteria somewhere to live doesn't mean it will actually live there if it's other needs are not meet. You are better off using a media that won't restrict flow to help maintain your oxygen levels. If you're concerned about surface area just use a bigger bucket.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The biggest problems most people have with a DIY canister is finding a container that doesn't leak, doesn't bulge (pump on intake) and doesn't contract (pump on output). Using PVC pipe presents the problem of how to seal it properly so it doesn't leak and yet make it easy enough to disassemble for servicing.

I don't think I've seen a DIY canister filter that has worked long term on any forum. It may be a fun project to try but in the end, you have to balance the cost of materials to build one, concern about potential leaking issues, especially when no one is home and the ease of servicing the filter.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Deeda said:


> The biggest problems most people have with a DIY canister is finding a container that doesn't leak, doesn't bulge (pump on intake) and doesn't contract (pump on output). Using PVC pipe presents the problem of how to seal it properly so it doesn't leak and yet make it easy enough to disassemble for servicing.
> 
> I don't think I've seen a DIY canister filter that has worked long term on any forum. It may be a fun project to try but in the end, you have to balance the cost of materials to build one, concern about potential leaking issues, especially when no one is home and the ease of servicing the filter.


Excellent analysis! I have to admit, some commercial ones have similar problems. Be sure to read all the reviews you can before choosing a brand and model.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

Another question... Canister filters are typically installed vertically - at least every one I've ever seen. If you were building one out of PVC or ABS pipe - is there any reason you couldn't lay it horizontally? Water comes in one end and out the other. Gravity neither helps or hinders you really.

Sean.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Off the top of my head, it may be more difficult to evacuate all the air out of a horizontal design filter.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It is so much easier to DIY a sump and a tray, wet/dry, or veggie filter, that making a canister seems a poor choice. Gravity does have some small part in a canister filter. Media trays would spill out, and all the media would sag to one side (the bottom) allowing water to bypass and go back to the tank unfiltered. Don't forget the Mattenfilter option. Especially if you want to raise kuhli loaches in your cichlid tank.


----------

